# Seeing if anyone had an extra spot tomorrow - offshore



## Big O Fisherman (Jun 24, 2013)

Be happy to put gas in the boat before or after the trip and grab the bait and beer.


----------



## ATXfence (Aug 1, 2013)

We do out of corpus packery channel!!!


----------



## Big O Fisherman (Jun 24, 2013)

DOH!!!! Was just down there last week.


----------



## ATXfence (Aug 1, 2013)

En route now...where r u this weekend?


----------



## Big O Fisherman (Jun 24, 2013)

Stuck in H-town


----------



## I have no bait (Sep 3, 2009)

I'm looking to need to buy a boat also in Houston


----------



## ATXfence (Aug 1, 2013)

We crushed it this weekend!!! The only downfalls were we missed a big AJ 15' from the boat and we spun a hub on the way in (32 miles out), thank goodness for an extra motor and a handle of Jack!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## twan52479 (Jul 18, 2013)

I am looking fpr crew member for sat out of freeport call or txt for more details


----------

